

What do I do with my now "obsolete" 3G iPhone? - aitoehigie

With the release of the new iPhone 3G S today, alot of people would be upgrading to the new version and would also be faced with the dilemma of what to do with their old phones. I would suggest this:
1. Sell it to interested developers/hackers in Africa. There is a huge market for refurbished/used iphones in africa, but the price of the iphone from the gray market is really prohibitive, so selling it would really make sense.
======
markca
Depends if you can afford the upgrade. Want an iPhone 3G S? Already have an
iPhone 3G? Be prepared to pay $700 to upgrade [Updated] An iPhone 3G customer
in most cases can early upgrade at $399 [16GB] or $499 [32GB].

[http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/06/08/want-an-iphone-3g-s-
alr...](http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/06/08/want-an-iphone-3g-s-already-have-
an-iphone-3g-be-prepared-to-pay-700-to-upgrade/)

